# Music artist of the week #1



## Woomylover100 (May 13, 2019)

Hi everyone . It is very weird for me to keep music all to myself when I could help introduce artist's that are ether underground or not as well known. Our artist today is named Billy Cobham.  Now for this particular artist I just found him today from a very old friend of mine who made me found this amazing artist. The genra of music this artist uses incorporates orchestra instruments with the drums being Billy Cobham's instrument of choice. Check out Billy Cobham's music on YouTube and or Spotify if you could. Well I guess  that's it for today. Have a wonderful day everyone peace and love


----------



## LeaDev (May 18, 2019)

I'll just straight up give you a list of weird music artists that I listen to.

King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard
Electric Octopus
Paul Weller
Jack Stauber
If you know any weird tunes/artists, let me know.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 20, 2019)

He's kind of an independent artist, but definitely one of my faves. Jordan Sweeto. Don't know if that's his real last name. Wish I had thought to ask when I got the chance to talk to him.


----------



## Woomylover100 (May 20, 2019)

I'm a huge follower of Jack Stauber music! He gives off a feeling that I cannot describe, especially with the songs like Buttercup and Pizza Boy. Those songs have a strong message that i cant personaly find at the current moment. I will take a listen to your other recommend artists and see what their music brings to the table. Thank you again for the recommendations


----------

